# Webcam help.



## soulr3aver (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm gonna try to give you as much info on this as possible 
I have installed all needed software for my webcam to work properly and when I try using it all I see is a black screen.

I'm using a DYNEX Webcam 
ModelX-DTCAM

I have read the manual but, it gives me no information on this.
I have all ready tried updating the drive and uninstalling reinstallling the drive but it is not working. The mic on it works fine I tested that but it cant take pictures or videos well it can but all I see is a black screen.

Ive tryed it on instant messaging programs as well for the hell of it that didnt work either they only saw a black screen.

Ive tryed Webcam companion 2(cam software)
and 
"Dynex Webcam"(cam software)

Any help would be nice
thank you...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

sounds a lot like you have a faulty camera .. or perhaps something is blocking the lens .. try shining a light or pointing it at a light ( but NOT too bright) to see if it picks up anything .. even if the lens needed focusing it would give an indication of colour ..


----------



## soulr3aver (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks but it did not work


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I suggest that you try it on another PC and if you get the same results .. take it back to where you bought it from .. I've never seen a webcam .. where the proper drivers have been installed , to show a blank screen


----------



## alucard2207 (Nov 5, 2007)

You are not the only one with that problem. I just bought the same camera and have the same exact problem. Its installed correctly but all I get is black. Did you ever find a solution to the problem or should I just bring it back?


----------



## bdintheco (Jan 9, 2008)

All - Here is how I solved the problem.

Most computers seem to get hung up on the loading of the drivers. Here is the work around.

1. Uninstall the software (both the Dynex and the ArcSoft).
2. Unplug the web cam from the usb port and keep unplugged.
3. Reinstall the software from the disc or from the website download: 
http://www.dynexproducts.com/skins/Skin_1/Topics/drivers/Dynex WebCAM.zip
4. If downloading the software, save and unzip on your computer. Remember the
directory name.
5. After successful installation of the software, now plug your WebCam into your USB.
6. When windows prompts for driver, Chose "No Not this Time" and manually select the driver directory. If browsing - choose main directory (most likely ...\Dynex WebCAM\). Hit OK and let the computer install that driver.

This should fix the problem.

Downloading the DX-WC100 drivers will not help. They only confuse the computer.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

@ *bdintheco*, Thx for sharing ... 

@ *soulr3aver *did you ever solve your problem .. seems that you never came back to tell us if you needed more help or not


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Old thread now closed


----------

